# subpanel inside new garage?



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm currently building a detached garage, we're needing to run 110 out there to power lights, door opener, and client will be using a fairly large compressor out there as well as an occassional saw, drill etc. They've requested 4 outlets & a couple of shop lights basically. Is it necessary for there to be a seperate panel inside the garage or can one simply run this off say a new 30 amp breaker from the house? I've tried getting an elec contractor out on the job, but it's a quite small job as you can see and it's way out in the sticks, so all I've asked have just flat declined or given me a date 6 weeks out when they can get to it. I kind of think there should be a sub panel in the bldg which sits about 35-40 feet behind the home. What say you elec pros?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You're permitted to run up to 2 circuits to an outbuilding before you must install a panel. If I was you, I'd install a feeder rated for 60 amps, and feed it off a 60 amp breaker in the house. Set a small 8 or 12 circuit subpanel in the outbuilding with a main disconnect (main breaker) in it. You must have a main disconnect in the detached outbuilding.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That is the exact same thing that my sparky told me to do.

If I remember correctly, you need to install a ground stake as well.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> If I remember correctly, you need to install a ground stake as well.


Right you are. 

I didn't really detail the whole installation, but if the original poster wants me to outline all the material necessary, I'd be pleased to prepare that list. My personal preference is also to ALWAYS install buried conductors in PVC conduit. Makes replacement down the road a snap. While you have the ditch dug, might as well install an extra small conduit for future phone or TV cable to the outbuilding too, is what I generally also advise. 

Here's a really good link that pretty much gives you a step by step on installing power to residential detached outbuildings: http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/homewiringusa/2002/accessory/detgarage/index.htm


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I ran water out there too.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I ran water out there too.


Show off! :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

BTW, water runs under elec. and over sewage.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

how big a compressor does he plan on getting? if your working on anything serious, you'll need decent compressor which means 220 in my book.


----------

